# New Sausage Making Scale



## woodcutter (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## s2k9k (Oct 11, 2013)

Good deal Todd! It sure makes things easier!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 11, 2013)

I'll have to check it out. I've been needing a new scale for way too long. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 12, 2013)

My picture disappeared.













Capture.PNG



__ woodcutter
__ Oct 12, 2013






Any how, I use 6" steam pans when working with large sausage batches and the scale I have been using only goes to 8 Lbs. I will use the small scale for the spices.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 12, 2013)

Todd, morning.... I bought one of these for weighing spices and cures etc....  weight just over 1# of stuff....   Raven's Scales on ebay...

And I have a scale like yours for meats etc...  Both are handy...  Dave








*    600 x 0.1 Gram Digital Pocket Scale Jewelry jewlery New*


----------



## gringodave (Oct 12, 2013)

It's in my cart at Amazon - Great find! THANKS


----------



## boykjo (Oct 12, 2013)

Congrats on the new scale... its always good to have one that will go to 100 lbs or more and fit in a brief case.. I have one similar to yours and it's still works great..


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 31, 2013)

I pickup and deliver mail to post offices everyday so I took a hunk of steel in today and weighed it. The post office checked the scale with their weights and then we weighed my hunk of steel. 1Lb 13.5 oz at the post office and on this new scale. I'm happy!


----------



## venture (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks like a winner!

I see big batches of sausage coming?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## nelson2 (Jul 8, 2014)

I think its really a cheap scale with more accuracy if you compare the price with other scales. I also bought counting scales at amazon but that scale don't have enough accuracy but it have many other features that i need.


----------

